
Show HN: Reflections and Takeaways from Deconstruct Conference - inoda
https://isaacs-journal.herokuapp.com/shared_posts/lGODBufriLBsKW-xt3qenQ
======
quickthrower2
Nice post. Please host on your own domain though. I feel that offers better
longevity of urls.

